# 5 Star VS WonPad



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Wool all the way. Neoprene doesn't breathe. Wool breathes and forms to your horse's back much better. Plus, if you care for it well, it lasts forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Go with the 5 star. Best saddle pads on the market. They conform to the horse and breathe well. They're a little expensive, but well worth the money. I have one right now and like it so much I'm thinking about getting another one.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I vote 5 Star too! I have a couple and love them. I also like my Impact Gels, but I still like the 5 Stars the best because they are lighter weight and offer wonderful protection.

I have never tried the Wonpad but I don't like the idea of all that sweaty neoprene (living in Arizona, the poor horse would be dripping up a storm). And I have a friend who uses neoprene cinches. They stink to high heaven after a ride.

A good friend told me once, don't put something on your horse's back that you wouldn't want in your own underwear. Wool might itch (as underwear!) but neoprene would just be......yuck!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I agree, wool vs neoprene. That said, I don't ride western all the time and have a Diamond wool pad rather than an expensive five star. Love my diamond wool, but from what I hear five star pads are wonderful if you have the money.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

^^^Yeah, I don't like neoprene either.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I vote 5 Star too! I have a couple and love them. I also like my Impact Gels, but I still like the 5 Stars the best because they are lighter weight and offer wonderful protection.
> 
> I have never tried the Wonpad but I don't like the idea of all that sweaty neoprene (living in Arizona, the poor horse would be dripping up a storm). And I have a friend who uses neoprene cinches. They stink to high heaven after a ride.
> 
> A good friend told me once, don't put something on your horse's back that you wouldn't want in your own underwear. Wool might itch (as underwear!) but neoprene would just be......yuck!


I just bought an impact gel pad. I wanted something with more give in it than my wool Circle Y pad. Why do you like the 5 star better?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

flytobecat said:


> I just bought an impact gel pad. I wanted something with more give in it than my wool Circle Y pad. Why do you like the 5 star better?


Only that my Impact Gels are heavier. And I'm heavy, so I figure a few less pounds in the saddle pad is a good thing. My Impact Gels are older though too, probably a good 5-6 years old, and I think I heard they are lighter nowadays. Mine are noticeably heavier than any other pad I've owned. 

But I love my Impact Gels. The felt alone, without the gel even factored in, would make a good pad because I really like their felt. 

I just feel like the 5 Stars are light and durable. Impact Gels are heavy and durable. Not sure if the gel makes an improvement in saddle fit (compared to plain felt) or not. But they are both good. 

Both of these pads have awesome felt. I've had other wool felt pads (trying to get more bang for my buck) and have always been slightly disappointed in the felt. For instance, I have one felt pad (100% wool by Classic Equine) and it beads for some reason. Like rolls in little balls where it rubs at the back of the saddle. Weird! Because it looks like a good pad. But the Impact Gels and the 5 Stars don't bead like that. 

Diamond wool is okay. I have one, and other than being kind of unthrifty looking (at about 10 years of age) it's fine. But it just doesn't seem quit as tight of felt as the more expensive pads.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

5 Star is my pad of choice. It will last a lot longer and better quality.


----------

